# Acer aspire e15 has ACPI BIOS ERROR and wont clean install



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

on startup my Acer aspire e15 goes straight to a blue screen
with an ACPI BIOS ERROR (SAD face)

i have backed up the hdd,but when i try reinstall windows 10 i press any key to install
the acer splash screen comes up and the then its back to the blue screen

i have tried
usb boot
different disks
external dvd drive

nothing seems to work,any help appreciated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is this a continuation of this thread and the same *Acer Aspire Es1-512 *laptop?
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/does-russian-laptop-need-russian-win-8-install-media.1190767/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Is this a continuation of this thread and the same *Acer Aspire Es1-512 *laptop?
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/does-russian-laptop-need-russian-win-8-install-media.1190767/
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


no its a different machine...this one wont boot off dvd at all,the other asks for license key...its bad ACER week!!! lol


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

any help please


----------

